# Berlin Symphonic Strings: First Impressions + Walkthrough! (Orchestral Tools)



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 21, 2020)

Hey friends! In today's library walkthrough, let's examine Orchestral Tools' newest offering, BSS. Enjoy! 

In my opinion, it boils down to this:

The *cellos* are the standout section of this library. From soaring melodic lines to quick runs, the cellos sound fantastic to my ears.
The *violas and basses* are also great instruments, with expressive performances.
The *violins* are the least passionate and smooth instruments in this library, as compared to other similar libraries do (CSS for example).
The articulations included make this library intended for a *workhorse* use, rather than providing you with every articulation under the sun. If you need more creative articulations, take a look at the original Berlin Strings for that.
I would use this library primarily as a *layering* tool, especially with other like libraries to enhance the sound further.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Dec 21, 2020)

Thanks for this Chris. Well done and fair thoughts that line up with what a lot of people are hearing. In your walkthrough, legatos in the violins don’t appeal to me- the expressiveness or the legato transition itself.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 21, 2020)

Kevperry777 said:


> Thanks for this Chris. Well done and fair thoughts that line up with what a lot of people are hearing. In your walkthrough, legatos in the violins don’t appeal to me- the expressiveness or the legato transition itself.


Thanks for watching Kevin! Appreciate you sharing your thoughts.


----------



## andyhy (Dec 21, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hey friends! In today's library walkthrough, let's examine Orchestral Tools' newest offering, BSS. Enjoy!
> 
> In my opinion, it boils down to this:
> 
> ...



Thank you Chris for your as always very informative review. I'm tempted to press the buy button having heard your honest impressions of this library's strengths and weaknesses. I purchased BB and BWW in the recent BF sale but gave BS a miss and based on another review of yours I went instead for CSS. So your observation about layering BSS with CSS may have persuaded me.

Do you mind me asking what keyboard you use? I use the midi output from a Fantom G8 synth which has weighted keys but I wonder sometimes if a different keyboard would enable me to play some samples like the legatos and runs more effectively. What's your view?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 21, 2020)

andyhy said:


> Thank you Chris for your as always very informative review. I'm tempted to press the buy button having heard your honest impressions of this library's strengths and weaknesses. I purchased BB and BWW in the recent BF sale but gave BS a miss and based on another review of yours I went instead for CSS. So your observation about layering BSS with CSS may have persuaded me.
> 
> Do you mind me asking what keyboard you use? I use the midi output from a Fantom G8 synth which has weighted keys but I wonder sometimes if a different keyboard would enable me to play some samples like the legatos and runs more effectively. What's your view?


Haha I appreciate it! I use the Arturia Keylab 88. It’s on the heavier side for sure, but as a pianist, I don’t have many issues playing quicker lines.


----------



## andyhy (Dec 21, 2020)

I guess the answer then is to play piano more and strengthen my fingers. Thanks Chris.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 21, 2020)

andyhy said:


> I guess the answer then is to play piano more and strengthen my fingers. Thanks Chris.


You got it!


----------



## AndyP (Jan 2, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> The *violins* are the least passionate and smooth instruments in this library, as compared to other similar libraries do (CSS for example).



Hi Chris, thanks for your review!

It also confirms my first listening impression of the Violins. I don't like them at all and they sound very synthetic to me.

Cellos and basses on the other hand sound very good.

BSS will not find its way onto my SSDs, so this review was once again very helpful for me. Thank you!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 2, 2021)

AndyP said:


> Hi Chris, thanks for your review!
> 
> It also confirms my first listening impression of the Violins. I don't like them at all and they sound very synthetic to me.
> 
> ...


You're welcome Andy! Thanks for watching.


----------

